# Different people have different opinions.



## Lamb67

Different people have different opinions.

_Alii populo aliae sententiae sunt._

Literally there are different opinions to different people. 

Welcome your suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Aliae sententiae aliis gentibus sunt_ o _diversae sententiae diversis gentibus sunt_.


----------



## Starfrown

Lamb67 said:


> _Alii populo aliae sententiae sunt._


Lit: "[To one people, there are some opinions], to another people, there are other opinions."

This sentence is correct, but does not mean what you think. _Populus_ is only used to refer to a/the people of a city, state, etc. In the plural, it means "peoples" not "people." Roel's _gens_ is similar.

For what you intended, you should use a form of _homo_ instead: 

_Aliis hominibus aliae sententiae sunt._

Lit: "[To some people, there are some opinions], to other people, there are other opinions."

(Note that the contrast is implied in the Latin, while such ellipsis is not allowed in English with its "another/other." Thus, often "different...different" is a better option for natural translation.)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Gens es un conjunto de homines (mulieresque) que comparten una cultura o una lengua o un origen familiar. People en en inglés puede significar muchas cosas, desde ciuitas a gens pasando por homo y mulier. Si lo que quieres es referirte a individuos usa homines, si a un conjunto gens o ciuitas o populus (que no son lo mismo). Los comentarios de Starfrown son muy pertinentes.


----------



## Starfrown

XiaoRoel said:


> Gens es un conjunto de homines (mulieresque) que comparten una cultura o una lengua o un origen familiar. People en en inglés puede significar muchas cosas, desde ciuitas a gens pasando por homo y mulier. Si lo que quieres es referirte a individuos usa homines, si a un conjunto gens o ciuitas o populus (que no son lo mismo). Los comentarios de Starfrown son muy pertinentes.


I feel I should point out that earlier, when I said that _gens_ and _populus_ were similar, I meant only that both terms referred to a group of individuals, and could be translated "a/the people" in the singular and "(the) peoples" in the plural. Roel rightly notes that the English term "people" has several different meanings, and that the Latin terms are _not_ the same in their meaning. _Gens_, for instance, could also be translated as "family" or "clan" (those sharing a common _nomen_), or "nation" (those sharing a common culture, language, or origin).


----------



## afflanda

lit. _homines dissimiles sententias habent_
or even: _mentes diversi inter homines_ 
^with the sunt ellipsed, of course...since the romans fancied the brief and concise
or: _homines sententis differunt_


----------



## XiaoRoel

> since the romans fancied the brief and concise


Eso dependerá del autor. Por poner un ejemplo de este hilo, el juego sutil con_ alius, -a, -ud_ es reiterado en autores tan brillantes como _Salustio_ en el _De coniuratione Catilinae_.
No todo el latín tiene estilo lapidario (es más, diría que ese no es el espíritu del latín). Las elipses sistemáticas de algunos autores (que son estilísticas) son lo que son, el estilo de ese autor. Varrón podrá ser "brief and concise" (también se lo pedía el tema), el latín de inscripciones o legal incluso tedioso y aburrido, pero decir que _Cicerón_, _Livio_, _Tácito_, _Salustio_, _Petronio_, o muchísimos más escritores son breves y concisos, es, cuanto menos, inexacto.


----------



## afflanda

oh. what if i change "romans" to "Caesar"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

César es un autor sólo _aparentemente simple_. Su prosa es muy _refinada_, _exacta_, y nada breve y concisa, precisamente eso es lo que quiere que creamos al leerlo (piensa que toda ella es una gran mentira autojustificativa que quiere hacer pasar por objetiva). Sus _recursos retóricos_ son muy sutiles y su estilo _rebuscadamente_ sobrio.


----------



## djmc

A well known tag - quot homines tot sententiae. Terence Phormio.


----------



## Starfrown

djmc said:


> A well known tag - quot homines tot sententiae. Terence Phormio.


Yes, that is a good way of putting the concept, and one of my favorite Latin sayings. It literally means:

"As [many] men, so [many] opinions."

In other words:

"There are as many opinions as there are men."


----------



## XiaoRoel

La frase de Terencio es una _frase nominal_, de aspecto intencionadamente _parémico_, pero no se puede considerar que el latín tenga esa deriva como general. En español, el _refranero_ está lleno de _construcciones nominales_ con _estructuras paralelas bimembres_ similares, pero la lengua tiende precisamente a todo lo contrario (preferimos casi siempre un CN a un adjetivo, una perífrasis a un verbo simple, la subordinación a la parataxis, etc.).


----------

